# Temper Tantrum? Get a dog!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dog Stops Temper Tantrum - Vetstreet


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's another video like that.





I do hope nobody ever gets a dog for this reason though.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

lol the dog in the first video is like enough already get over it. I agree families shouldn't get a dog for this very reason.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I would hope that people took my title as it was meant instead of me telling people to get a dog to stop a child's temper tantrum. come on guys...lighten up a bit

It was just a funny video


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

A dog really did stop my son's tantrums. When he was in the throes of adolescence he'd take his frustration out by hitting walls and freaking out. When I brought home Felony, the pit bull, she decided that his room was the place to be. However when the boy would get frustrated or angry, she would hide under his bed. He would never hurt her and seeing her scared by his anger (usually video game related) made him start learning to deal with frustration in different ways. This was a happy bonus--not the reason that we got her.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

haha i like this video. since i work with toddlers on a daily basis, i can definitely apprecite this! kind of makes me want to keep a dog in my closet at work for moments like this :wild:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> A dog really did stop my son's tantrums. When he was in the throes of adolescence he'd take his frustration out by hitting walls and freaking out. When I brought home Felony, the pit bull, she decided that his room was the place to be. However when the boy would get frustrated or angry, she would hide under his bed. He would never hurt her and seeing her scared by his anger (usually video game related) made him start learning to deal with frustration in different ways. This was a happy bonus--not the reason that we got her.


 Love that story. Kids respond to how their anger affect6 dogs. BTW Jax08 I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I do the same thing to my nephew and neice! Just cry back at them even louder... always stops them.

_Kaiser howled back... _


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I love it! LOL

So were both of these dogs howling to show distress of a pack member?


----------

